# Hatchback tailgate guard help



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Now I have a second dog on the way (Yippee) I'm looking for a solution for them both to travel in the back of my Skoda Fabia Hatchback. I currently use a 30" crate for Flo but this won't be big enough for two dogs and I can't fit a larger crate in the boot.

www.barjo.co.uk do tailgate guards made to fit car specific car models but at over £200 it would be worth more than the car  and wouldn't be any use if I end up changing my car.

Does anyone know of a universal tailgate guard or other solution that would stop my dogs jumping out of the back of the car when I lift the lid other than tethering them to something inside the boot?

PS I do know that I can train them not to jump out but that's not easy when arriving at flyball training with a very excitable dog and a puppy in tow and only one pair of hands!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.dogcages2u.co.uk/hatchback-cages.html
Have a look may be what you are looking for? x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I must admit Mandy that was probably the hardest thing I found with having 2 dogs. Wilf was alays fine getting out of the car but add an eager Mable to the mix and Wilf was suddenly more excitable. I have some metal "loops" in the boot so when she was really small I tied a puppy lead to it and clipped it to her collar when in the car. I have only recently seen those guards you are talking about and thought they looked good but had nt priced them up as we are just getting the back seat guard which from the dealer should be £250 but getting one off ebay for £99 as Mable has just taken to jumping over. It might be worth looking for one on ebay x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi how about a doggie seat belt on the back seat instead of the boot?! good luck finding the rite thing to suite you. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I'd toyed with these but just awkward when you've got 2 as it leaves little room for anyone else... I had a 7 seater previously as well it would have been ideal, I keep looking for things I think I might get a double ended lead and then attach to the afore mentioned loops... majority it s fine with a stay but Mable just cant help her self


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dawny said:


> hi how about a doggie seat belt on the back seat instead of the boot?! good luck finding the rite thing to suite you. x


I have a seat belt clip but it's not a great option when Flo is wet and muddy after flyball


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh I'd toyed with these but just awkward when you've got 2 as it leaves little room for anyone else... I had a 7 seater previously as well it would have been ideal, I keep looking for things I think I might get a double ended lead and then attach to the afore mentioned loops... majority it s fine with a stay but Mable just cant help her self


I have a big 7 seater but it's when I use my little run around car for meets and flyball I need a solution. I'll keep searching...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So much to think about now you are the lucky owner of TWO lovely Cockapoos ... 

Sorry I like nice cars .. but not so good with doggy car solutions xxx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

The luggage anchor points are great. 
I have a couple of karibeners, think that's how it's spelt, which climbers use that attached to those loops. Lead that stays attached to the clip and each time they get in they get tethered to them. 
I have crates, big, small, fabric, metal but this is the most convenient method. However the boot will never be clean again lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Happyad said:


> The luggage anchor points are great.
> I have a couple of karibeners, think that's how it's spelt, which climbers use that attached to those loops. Lead that stays attached to the clip and each time they get in they get tethered to them.
> I have crates, big, small, fabric, metal but this is the most convenient method. However the boot will never be clean again lol


That's what I'm thinking would be the best solution as a crate will only reduce the space they have and any custom tailgate guards are so expensive, especially if the car needs replacing and I end up with a different model. I would just need to have the leads the right length so they can move about but not get tangled with each other.

So those little things in the boot are called 'luggage anchor points' ah ha - I wondered what they were for!

My boot has never been clean - we are talking Skoda, old Fabia, skip car so that doesn't bother me at all


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

With having the two I now use our seven seater to transport them about, I use a shaped crate with a divider from Dogs Health. Great for Flyball as easy to get one out at a time safely. If I use my car I can get a 30 inch crate in if I put the back seat down and they both fit in, a little harder to get them in and out.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.rhinouk.co.uk/index_files/Page320.htm
Hi I bought a fitted boot liner from this company about 5 years ago. I have a light coloured car interior. It's waterproof, misprint and hairproof ( not that that's a big issue with cockapoos!). It fixes inside the 'walls' and floor of the boot thanks to copious velcro strips. It can be removed and hosed off when needed. It's been brilliant, just the ticket for dealing with post walkies muddy and soggy dogs!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Misprint??? Don't you just love auto spell checker? It should say mudproof! It may not be the Queen's English but mudproof is an important adjective in my world!


----------

